# On the Llam: 'Very Chill' Llama Found Wandering off Highway



## Robert59 (Jan 8, 2021)

A passerby spotted a wandering llama in a field off an interstate in Massachusetts and with the help of an animal control officer, brought it to a farm for safekeeping.​https://www.usnews.com/news/offbeat...-very-chill-llama-found-wandering-off-highway


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 8, 2021)

A happy ending.


----------

